# Deconhil Shipping Co



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

I am seeking a little information on an outfit named Deconhil Shipping Co, based in San Francisco, and in existence at least during 1943 to 1948. Deconhil (one L) is the correct spelling. This company was one of several organised during the Second World War to manage vessels under US General Agency Agreements for the US War Shipping Administration. It was agent for a substantial fleet. mainly T2s. I am trying to establish if the company was set up by another, maybe well established, company, or if it was a one-off. I am also interested in learning the postal address of the company. The latter information would be findable in the Record of the American Bureau of Shipping, which listed agency companies (Lloyd's Register book did not). Any information would be gratefully received.
Regards
Roger Jordan


----------



## jantoker (Mar 8, 2015)

*Message for Roger JORDAN*

MR. JORDAN THIS IS IN REPLY TO YOUR WANTING INFO ON DECONHIL SHIPPING CO.

I AM IN POSSESSION OF OF SOME OF MY FATHERS PAY CHECKS XPL: (6/2/44 THRU 6/16/44 FROM THE AFOREMENTIONED CO & THE ADDRESS WAS NOT A POST OFFICE BUT THE STREET ADDRESS WAS: 311 CALIFORNIA ST., SAN FRANCISCO, CA (NO ZIP CODE AS MAYBE BACK THEN THEY DID NOT USE ZIP CODES?) & NO PHONE NUMBER LISTED

HE WAS ON THE S/S MISSION SAN GABRIEL, VOY I, PORT OF SAN FRANCISCO....AT THAT TIME HE MADE A WHOPPING $ .65/HR IN OVERTIME...WAS CHARGED FOR VALUE OF ROOM & BOARD ON VESSEL & WAS A COOK.....CURIOUS HERE? WHY WERE YOU LOOKING? IF I CAN BE OF ANY FURTHER ASSISTANCE, DO NOT HESITATE TO CONTACT ME AT: [email protected] I WAS NOT A MEMBER HERE BUT JOINED SO THAT I COULD PASS ALONG THIS INFO TO YOU EVEN THO YOU WERE LOOKING SEVERAL YEARS AGO


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *jantoker* and welcome to* SN.* Bon voyage.


----------

